# Any one here like anise flavors?



## Athos (Jun 13, 2014)

Most people do not know what it is, even in the food business. It tastes something
like licorice. You use it for cookies, candy, even one cigar is anise flavored.
 I will try to make anise tea.
Anyone do that?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2014)

Only in licorice whips. Otherwise I dislike anise flavored cookies or anything with fennel in it.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 13, 2014)

It was a tradition at my Sicilian nonna's that everyone got a shot of Anisette when they came to the house; many of her cookies and pastries were anise flavored and I love licorice so, yes I like anise flavored anything.  My wife does not.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2014)

marinaio said:


> It was a tradition at my Sicilian nonna's that everyone got a shot of Anisette when they came to the house; many of her cookies and pastries were anise flavored and I love licorice so, yes I like anise flavored anything.  My wife does not.



It could be an acquired taste, but I do like some cookies that have anise extract in them... usually a Christmas treat.
I haven't used it for anything else.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 13, 2014)

I love pizzelle cookies. I buy them in my supermarket. I've tried various flavors and my favorite is the anise pizzelle.

View attachment 7667


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't care for the taste of anise.  I think I remember having Stella Doro biscuit/cookies with that flavor as a child.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2014)

Strangely enough, I do not like licorice or anis-flavored liquor, but I do like fennel, fennel seeds, tarragon & basil...which are are reminiscent of anise. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2014)

Athos said:


> Most people do not know what it is, even in the food business. It tastes something
> like licorice. You use it for cookies, candy, even one cigar is anise flavored.
> I will try to make anise tea.
> Anyone do that?



I actually knew what that was, loved black, licorice when I was a kid  Started hearing about Anise I think when I was frequenting health-food stores?  I am not so crazy about the flavor (sweet part) of licorice, but I like trying things, so I might have to do that  Thanks Athos!! Denise


----------

